# Fehler gefunden!?



## Thrawns (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
wie wird denn verfahren, wenn man fehlerhafte Einträge gefunden hat? Sollen wir das hier rein schreiben (Sammelthread), per PM melden oder kann man das editieren? Oder wie, oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So habe ich im Auenland den Questgeber Fosco Boffin entdeckt - in der Datenbank steht er fälscherlicherweise als Fossco Boffin drin. Also ein S zuviel.

so far... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myronn (9. Mai 2007)

Am besten schreibe hier einen Thread und setze da die entsprechenden Links rein, dann können die Jungs von der Technik das korrigieren. Noch können wir das leider nicht selbst, aber das ist in Arbeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (15. Mai 2007)

Das solltet ihr jetzt selbst editieren können, aber ich habs mal eben korrigiert.


----------

